# Turkey Road Atlas



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi;

Can anyone recommend a good road atlas of Turkey with a decent scale of 1:400,000 or better?

I've found 'Adim Adim Turkiye' on Turkishbooks.com, looks ok but they want £41 and thats without p&p 8O 

All the others i've found so far have been 1:700,000 or worse

Can anyone help?

Pete


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Hi Pete,

I've been searching for a decent map of Turkey for many years without success I must admit I've not tried very hard. 

If you don't get any joy on here you can try the http://www.turkeytravelplanner.com/ and ask on the forum I'm sure somebody will have an answer for you.

If you can find one I know Tom who lives in Fethiye is coming to the UK for the Pickering show so he might be able to pick one up for you.

Don


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Good link Don, I'll have a good look through there. 

Who is Tom? Is he on MHF?

I got the info about the Adim Adim book from Bagshanty's blog. I think its about the best one you can get but no way am I paying that.....

http://www.turkishbooks.com/multipleadd.php?S_ID=TB-00001349

Pete


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Tom is a member http://www.motorhomefacts.com/forum-userprofile-20325.html I hope the link works.

If you don't get sorted I'll get one for you when I go to Turkey in December.

Don


----------



## Mashy (Apr 28, 2007)

You may find something here.
http://www.stanfords.co.uk/go/turkey/road-maps-atlases/

I have used them in the past ordering on-line and service has always been good.
Regards
Mashy


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Thanks Don, I may take you up on that if I don't get sorted in the meantime.

Thanks Mashy, I did try them but the only map there is not a very good scale.

PM sent to Tom as well  

Pete


----------



## Superk (Aug 22, 2005)

The best I could find on a visit to Stanfords was an 1:800,000 map covering the whole of Turkey with City plans by freytag & berndt who have a website freytagberndt.com but I couldn't find it on there.

Lots of maps of Turkey here but the scale often isn't given:
Motorhome and Caravan Books

Pretty much the same ones here:
Mapsworldwide.com

 
Keith


----------



## tombo5609 (Dec 29, 2007)

Peejay,
I have just had a look at my library and the best I have is a very good 1:800,000 of Turkey and a number of local maps that I bought as I went along.

Ther is an excellent Camping Turkey map that is produced by the 

Republic of Turkey
Ministry of Tourism.

If these are any use to you I can bring them with me when I get to UK on 9th July. Are you going to the Pickering show?.

I will PM with results of a local search.
Tom


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Thanks Keith, I'll check out the links.

Tom, another PM sent  

Pete


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Just in case anyone is interested, Stanfords are now selling 'Adim Adim Turkey' for an eyewatering £40 inc p&p 8O ..

http://www.stanfords.co.uk/stock/turkey-road-atlas-181941/

Pete


----------

